# [SOLVED] Keine Systemsounds unter KDE bitte um Hilfe

## Blade_Runner_80

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem mit den Systemsounds im KDE.

Ich habe Gentoo für AMD64 und KDE 3.4.3 mit aRts Kernel 2.6.15-r1.

Video abspielen funktioniert, aber wenn ich die Ausgabe auf aRts umstelle bleiben auch die Videos stumm. Alsa ist fest im Kernel.

Wenn ich unter K -> Kontrollzentrum -> Sound&Multimedia -> Soundsystem Sound testen anklicke höre ich nichts.

Der Status von aRts unter K -> Multimedia -> weitere Programme -> Soundserversteuerung -> aRts Status schreibt

Artsd sollte mit Echtzeit-Priorität ausgeführt werden. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall. (Ist artswrapper suid root?) Der aRTs-Sounddämon kann sich nicht selbst abschalten, da noch Module aktiv sind. Der aRts-Sounddämon wurde abgeschalten. Die Soundkarte kann nun von anderen Anwendungen benutzt werden.

Was mache ich falsch? Wie kann ich die Systemsouns aktivieren?

Bitte um Hilfe.

GrußLast edited by Blade_Runner_80 on Sun Mar 05, 2006 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ampheus

Du kannst arts getrost deaktivieren, das brauchst du für die Systemsounds nicht. Im Gegenteil: Arts ist eine sehr häufige Problemquelle, weshalb ich z.B. in meiner make.conf -arts stehen habe. Versuch es einfach mal über normales ALSA.

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

Hallo

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wie deaktiviere ich arts und wie aktiviere ich dafür alsa?

----------

## Ampheus

Arts kannst du direkt löschen. Danach wird automatisch ALSA verwendet. Über die deaktivierung weiß ich nichts, da ich hier noch nie arts installiert hatte. Es sollte also ein -arts in der /etc/make.conf und ein darauf folgendes

```

emerge -avuN world

```

reichen. Falls jemand nicht der Meinung ist und einen einfacheren Weg weiß ... bitte nicht haun  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Perfect_P

soweit ich weiß, deaktivierst du arts in dem du unter Kontrollzentrum--> Soundsystem das Häkchen für Soundsystem aktivieren wegmachst

um arts ganz aus deinem system verschwinden zu lassen fügst du am besten in die USE Flags -arts in der /etc/make/.conf ein. Anschließen ein 

```
emerge -avuND world
```

  und die entsprechenden pakete sollte neu -und ohne arts- compiliert werden.

 Allerdings kannst du soweit ich weiß mit einer onboard soundkarte ohne arts oder einen anderen Sounddemon nicht zwei soundquellen gleichzeitig abspielen lassen. Überprüf mal ob du Vollduplex unter Sound&Multimedia-->Soundsystem-->Hardware deaktiviert hast....bei mir hat dass imer probleme verursacht. Ansonsten würd ich dir empfelen noch ein bischen mit den einstellungen dort rumzuspielen...

mfg und viel erfolg

EDIT: Verdammt da war einer schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Arts kannst du direkt löschen. Danach wird automatisch ALSA verwendet. Über die deaktivierung weiß ich nichts, da ich hier noch nie arts installiert hatte. Es sollte also ein -arts in der /etc/make.conf und ein darauf folgendes
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -avuN world
> ...

 

bitte schlag das dann NICHT vor!

im generellen kommt man OHNE arts aus, aber für (offensichtlich) unerfahrene benutzer würd ich das nicht vorschlagen.

@author: schau dir mal das an:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Alsa

probiers zuerst ev. mit dmix:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix

hth

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

Hab schon mehrere Einstellungen probiert aber ohne Erfolg.

Vollduplex an oder aus ändert nix.

Muß ich den arts mit 

```
emerge --unmerge arts
```

deinstallieren?

@_hephaistos_

soll ich arts aus der make.conf rausnehmen und dann emerge -avuN world machen oder nicht?

Alsa ist nach der Anleitun konfiguriert

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## _hephaistos_

arts rauszunehmen macht hier IMHO keinen sinn. wenn es nicht mal MIT arts geht, dann is irgendwo anders der hund drinnen!

mach mal folgendes:

(das soll mal helfen, dass ich sehe, was bei dir so läuft)

1) alsaconf ausführen

2) /etc/init.d/alsasound start (da sollte alles [ok] sein)

3) KControl -> Sound and MM > Sound System

Tab "Hardware": Select Audio Device "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture" auswählen

und "Full Duplex anhaken"

4) bei diesem Dialog Apply drücken - sodass ARTS neu gestartet wird

5) Test System Sounds

-> ergebnisse hier posten

cheers

----------

## Ampheus

@_hephaistos_:

Was spricht deiner Meinung nach dagegen, einem "unerfahrenen" user vorzuschlagen, arts nicht zu benutzen? ALSA muss sowieso konfiguriert werden und KDE ist mittlwerwile soweit, dass es problemlos mit einem fertig konfigurierten ALSA klar kommt. Die arts-Engine macht da schon eher Probleme und führt häufig zu Frust. Meine Meinung ist es, den usern sofort die bessere Alternative zu vermitteln, damit fahren alle auf lange Sicht besser.Last edited by Ampheus on Fri Mar 03, 2006 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Die arts-Engine macht da schon eher Probleme und führt häufig zu Frust.

 

woher hast du das? eigenerfahrung?

----------

## Ampheus

In der Schule haben wir SuSE 8.2 verwendent (grausige Erfahrung). Dabei konnte ich mich über längere Zeit mit diesem System befassen, was mich auch dazu bewog, hier zu Hause NICHT SuSE zu installieren. arts gehörte mit zu den Sachen, die ständig Fehler verursacht haben.

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry, bin nicht auf deine eigentl. frage eingegangen:

es sprechen einige sachen IMHO dagegen. es stimmt schon, dass KDE mittlerweile auch tadellos OHNE arts läuft aber einige sachen wie zB

- krec

- KNotify (ALLE [popups, sounds] notifications...)

funktionieren nicht.

weiters sollte man (meiner meinung nach) zuerst mal versuchen das ganze MIT arts zum laufen zu bringen, da es (beweis das gegenteil) in erster linie mal keine verschlechterung mit sich bringt - auch wenn es oftmals probleme gibt...

cheers

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> gehörte mit zu den Sachen, die ständig Fehler verursacht haben.

 

jo, gehörte...

//EDIT: jetzt soll er mal sound mit arts zum laufen bringen. wenns dann arts-halber noch probleme gibt kann er noch immer neu compilen...

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich denke da seine sound ausgabe ja funktioniert läuft muss alsa ja eh im hintergrund laufen und funktionieren!

da aber seine system sounds nciht laufen würd ich darauf schließen das irgendwas mit arts nicht stimmt und nicht als server fungiert.

ich vermute einfach mal das alsa durch ne andere anwedung wie zb xmms "rund um die uhr" belegt ist bevor arts auf alsa zugreifen kann und als sound server fungieren kann

----------

## _hephaistos_

genau - und darum soll er mal die von mir erwähnten punkte durchmachen und dann sehen wir hoffentlich wo das problem ist.

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

So hab mal die Punkte von _hephaistos_ abgearbeitet.

zu1) alsaconf findet keine PCI Soundkarte (ich habe aber eine PCI Soundblaster Live)

zu2)  nach /etc/init.d/alsasound start alles OK

Punkt 3 und 4 abgearbeitet

Test Systemsound --> nix zu hören

aRts Status immer noch mit der Ausschrift:

Artsd sollte mit Echtzeit-Priorität ausgeführt werden. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall. (Ist artswrapper suid root?) Der aRTs-Sounddämon kann sich nicht selbst abschalten, da noch Module aktiv sind. Der aRts-Sounddämon wurde abgeschalten. Die Soundkarte kann nun von anderen Anwendungen benutzt werden.

@all

Sound bei Videos DVD's und MP3's funktionieren

----------

## _hephaistos_

probier mal:

füg zu /etc/portage/package.use

kde-base/arts artswrappersuid

hinzu

und:

emerge arts

dann restarte arts...

cheers

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> probier mal:
> 
> füg zu /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> kde-base/arts artswrappersuid
> ...

 

Ich habe "=kde-base/arts artswrappersuid" in die Datei "/etc/portage/package.use" eingefügt ist das richtig so?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Blade_Runner_80 wrote:*   

> Ich habe =kde-base/arts artswrappersuid ind die Datei /etc/portage/package.use eingefügt ist das richtig so?

 

na, so is es richtig:

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> füg zu /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> kde-base/arts artswrappersuid
> 
> hinzu

 

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

also ohne "=" ?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Blade_Runner_80 wrote:*   

> also ohne "=" ?

 

jo!

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

OK ich habs nochma emerget aber immernoch kein sound.

Hab nach dem Start vom KDE gleich den aRts Status angeschaut da laufen die 60s ab und jetzt steht als Status:

artsd läuft mit Echtzeit-Priorität

Der aRts-Sounddämon wurde abgeschaltet. Die Soundkarte kann nun von anderen Anwendungen benutzt werden.

Edit:

Wenn ich auf sound Testen klicke ändert sich auch nichts am Status von aRts.

----------

## _hephaistos_

es is komisch...

also da kann ich dir aus der "ferne" auch nicht mehr helfen.

vielleicht weiß jmd. anderer was...

cheers

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

Danke für deine Hilfe

Kann man den aRts irgendwo stumm schalten?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Blade_Runner_80 wrote:*   

> Danke für deine Hilfe
> 
> Kann man den aRts irgendwo stumm schalten?

 

sicher bei "Enable SoundSystem" einfach den haken wegtun

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

der Haken is enabled   :Confused: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, dann disable ihn! - wie gesagt...

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

tja geht so oder so nicht.

was mir noch aufgefallen ist wenn ich in der Sound-System Steuerung was änder und er auschreibt das der Soundserver neu gestartet wird, ändert sich der arts-Status nicht als wenn der arts nicht richtig gestartet wird.

----------

## theche

unterstützte die gute alte SBLive! nicht sogar Hardwaremixing?

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

 *theche wrote:*   

> unterstützte die gute alte SBLive! nicht sogar Hardwaremixing?

 

keine Ahnung wie hilft mir das weiter?

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

hab mal noch bissel rumprobiert und hab mal mpg123 energed.

wenn ich in der Konsole 

```
artsdsp mpg123 /home/andy/Jbo.Mp3
```

eingebe spielt er das File mit arts ab.

Ich denke der arts funktioniert.

Aber weiterhin keine Systemsounds.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ampheus

Versuchs mal mit dmix. Vielleicht belegt wirklich ein anderes Programm die Soundkarte und wir müssen auf softwaremixing zurückgreifen.

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Versuchs mal mit dmix. Vielleicht belegt wirklich ein anderes Programm die Soundkarte und wir müssen auf softwaremixing zurückgreifen.

 

Hab mal nach untenstehender Anleitung dmix ausprobiert da kommt beim Start von KDE diese Fehlermeldung und immer noch kein Sound.

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device: default can't be opened for capture (Invalid argument)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

Anleitung dmix: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Dmix

Noch was am Rande. Nachdem ich all die Hinweise von _hephaistos_  abgearbeitet habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich jetzt zum Video abspielen den aRts nehmen kann. (KMPlayer -> Einstellungen -> Allgemeine Einstellungen -> Ausgabe -> Analog Real-Time Synthesizer

----------

## Perfect_P

hört sich jetzt vll blöd an, 

aber hast du unter Sound&Multimedia--> Systemsounds auch die einstellung so gesetzt, dass er den sound überhaupt ausgeibt. Bei mir war es mal so gesetzt, dass er die systemsounds gar ncith abspielen wollte.

ansonsten noch viel erfolg

----------

## theche

die SBLive unterstützt definitiv Hardwaremixing. Es braucht also garkeinen Soundserver/Dmix/irgendwas, sondern geht einfach so. Hab ich vorhing ausprobiert (ubuntu installiert und 2 Musikstücke gleichzeitig gehört)

Kann es sein, das irgendwo die Systemklänge gemuted sind?

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

@Perfect_P

Systemsound sind aktiviert

@theche

Wo kann man die Systemsouns stumm schalten?

----------

## Perfect_P

Systemklänge kann man entweder stummschalten, indem man sie

bei Sound&Multimedia-->systemnachrichten gar nciht erst auswählt (das notensymbol neben der nachricht ist dann nciht da), oder

bei Sound&Multimedia-->systemnachrichten --> Wiedergabe einstellungen nciht mit dem KDE-Soundsystem ausgibt.

viel erfolg noch und nciht aufgeben  :Wink: 

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

Ich habe unter 

Sound&Multimedia-->Systemnachrichten Klänge alle aktivieren ausgewählt.

Sound&Multimedia-->Systemnachrichten --> Wiedergabe Einstellungen ist KDE Soundsystem aktiviert und audf 100%.

Das schein ja dann richtig zu sein.

Was mich schon stört ist dass ich unter 

Sound&Multimedia-->Sound-System--> Sound testen nichts höre und der status von arts sich auch nicht ändert.

Edit:

Ich habe kdemultimedia emerged hätte ich kdemultimedia-arts nehmen sollen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

kdemultimedia-arts ist bei kdemultimedia dabei

cheers

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> kdemultimedia-arts ist bei kdemultimedia dabei
> 
> cheers

 

aber wenn ich 

```
eix kdemultimedia
```

 mache hat er nur

kde-base/kdemultimedia  3.4.3

kein

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts

----------

## _hephaistos_

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

komisch heute hat der arts wieder einen anderen Status:

artsd ist nicht für Echtzeit Priorität eingerichtet

oder wurde manuell ohne artswrapper gestartet.

Der aRts-Sounddämon wurde abgeschaltet. Die Soundkarte kann nun von anderen Anwendungen benutzt werden.

wei bekomme ich den arts wieder mit Echtzeitpriorität zum laufen?

Edit: hat sich erledigt Status wieder mit Echtzeitpriorität.

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass wenn ich zB: für Kopete Eingehende Nachricht ein mp3 auswähle und dann auf Klang abspielen klicke läuft das mp3 mit'm arts.

Braucht man ein extra Plugin oder so um die ogg Dateien abspielen zu können?

Edit: mitm MPlayer kann ich die ogg abspielen.

----------

## theche

zeig mal deine useflags...da sollte oggvorbis oder so drin stehen.

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

 *theche wrote:*   

> zeig mal deine useflags...da sollte oggvorbis oder so drin stehen.

 

in make.conf

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa arts cdr nvidia"

emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 165

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups dvd eds emboss encode expat fam foomaticdb fortran gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 idn imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms lzw lzw-tiff mad mng mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nvidia opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales xine xml2 xmms xpm xv zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

[/list]

im Mplayer kann ich ja die ogg abspielen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, kdemultimedia MIT vorbis neu compilen

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> jo, kdemultimedia MIT vorbis neu compilen

 

was muß ich wo eintragen? ( bin noch bissel unwissend wie man sieht)   :Wink: 

oggvorbis in make.conf?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
echo "kde-base/kdemultimedia vorbis" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

Damit trägst du für kde-multimedia die USE Flag vorbis ein.

Global ginge es in make.conf, denn da stehen die globalen USE Flags.

Tobi

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Blade_Runner_80 wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   jo, kdemultimedia MIT vorbis neu compilen 
> 
> oggvorbis in make.conf?

 

lesen kannst auch net hm? vorbis - net oggvorbis!

vorbis in die make.conf -> bei USE=""

cheers

----------

## Blade_Runner_80

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *Blade_Runner_80 wrote:*    *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   jo, kdemultimedia MIT vorbis neu compilen 
> 
> oggvorbis in make.conf? 
> 
> lesen kannst auch net hm? vorbis - net oggvorbis!
> ...

 

sorry da hab ich mich wohl vertan  :Confused: 

@all

mit dem Useflag vorbis funktioniert jetzt alles.

Danke an alle die mir geholfen habe.

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann bitte [SOLVED] setzen.

Danke

----------

